# Survival keychains



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've recently come across these survival keychains and made my own. I love it! Have already used it several times. On a carabiner clip that holds 1800 lbs, I have a small flashlight, survival rope keychain I made myself with 3 small bills wrapped inside, fingernail clippers, 3 in 1 compass whistle thermometer, small can opener, a hairband and a Swiss army Victoria. Tomorrow I'll be getting a strike flint bar to add to it. 

Anyone else got theirs to share? Maybe a pic?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is an older thread that discusses this very subject.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/show-me-your-keys-2476/


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was looking more into a dif set-up. Like this:

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u89/ashley8072_bucket/photo.jpg

The above is mine. I lack some sort of firestarter still. I think I'm going to go ahead and spend the money for a water/wind proof one at the backpacking store because it has a strong keyring attached already. The paracord you see is 8 ft and has a $5 and $10 bills inside of it. I'm also looking either for a tire pressure gauge that is for keyrings, or find some way too attach the one I got. ATM it has a magnet on it and tends to work it's way to the keys. lol!

I don't carry mine on me in my pocket, but I do clip it on whatever I'm carrying when I leave the house (diaper bag, purse, catch-all bag for those long days). I don't own a belt, nor have I ever since I was little...but I'm getting one tomorrow from the Snap-on man.  I may go by the surplus store and pick me up a grenade pouch to carry the mess in. 

On my regular car keys, I have a monkeys fist of crummy cord (mostly distraction for baby), mine and hubbys vehicle key, house key, and gas cap key.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! 

Nothing like a good old fashioned EDC. I myself have 550 paracord key fob, mini nail clippers, a bottle/can opener and a little ka-niffy. Still looking for a good small reliable light though. In my other pocket I have my lighter and flint set kept together by a hair tie and it also has a paper clip. Though I'm not entirely sure why I have the paper clip.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> On my regular car keys, I have a monkeys fist of crummy cord (mostly distraction for baby), mine and hubbys vehicle key, house key, and gas cap key.


Monkey fists. I always wondered how those things were.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

mikesolid said:


> Monkey fists. I always wondered how those things were.


I made mine. It's small and covers just a small square piece of wood about the size of a dice. I made some larger ones for hanging on my pack when I go backpacking. Their for throwing rope (great for bear bag hanging). I've been known to pop Hubby a couple times for fun too. hehe. A good golfball size one would make a nice last resort to self defense. On my keys, it also makes easy access to getting keys from my pocket quickly when I tuck the keys in and leave the fist hanging out.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> I made mine. It's small and covers just a small square piece of wood about the size of a dice. I made some larger ones for hanging on my pack when I go backpacking. Their for throwing rope (great for bear bag hanging). I've been known to pop Hubby a couple times for fun too. hehe. A good golfball size one would make a nice last resort to self defense. On my keys, it also makes easy access to getting keys from my pocket quickly when I tuck the keys in and leave the fist hanging out.


Yea I've seen the monkey balls sold for "self-defense". I don't know I guess if maybe the rope covered a metal ball bearing I can see it doing damage but I think I'd sooner trust my knife for life-or-death self-defense. Still interesting concept though.


----------

